# Getting out of hand



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey guys and gals,

So it all started many years ago with the obligatory AG Shampoo and SRP.

This then grew once I actually got a car worth spending some time on and raided the closest Halfords branch for more AG products of which have barely been used. Things quickly escalated over the last 18months to what it is now.










































Collection:
Auto Finesse
Chemical Guys
Autobrite
Mad Cow
BD Clean
Angelwax
Carbon Collective
KKD
Valet Pro
Gyeon 
Sonax


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is some collection.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

you're still a pup.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Can't see any g101 there, amateur!!


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

8 years ago.....used to think this looked the pups nuts ha!! One bucket. One watering can and sponge....









Girlfriend has her make up collection I have this....


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Great collection that.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Man you got bit badly! Nice collection!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

So what's it look like now.???????????
There a small armoury there. No big artillery there just foot soldiers lol


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Blimey, thought mine was big but yours is bigger....


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Well i guess its time to invest in another shelf so you can start filling it with dodo juice, optimum, bilt hamber, carpro, gyeon, gtechniq, meguiars, collinite, finish kare, koch chemie...


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

ALANSHR said:


> Blimey, thought mine was big but yours is bigger....


That quote belongs in the Gentlrmans section.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Now your talking BIG GUNS TIME


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Top bloke. :thumb:

A man can never have too many toys !!!!!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Its all very organised


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Not bad


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

A lot of oh matron comments going on. 

Everything has its place and I know exactly where everything is without wasting time looking for something. 

Bigger garage is needed!!


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

It looks like a girl's makeup shelf :lol:




Cheers.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Could you come and sort my shelves out, please


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that all? not much there


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

Love it.. I think you can build on what can be considered a solid foundation there...


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Great collection.


----------



## Konio (Jan 7, 2016)

Superb! Keep having fun with detailing, that's all about after all, isn't it?


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Cheers guys, signed up to Waxaddict Wax Club, use to get their sample packs so intrigued by the boxes.

Bought a tub of Infinity Wax Dark last night off eBay £13, interested to see how it performs against waxes 10x more expensive.

Halfway through the first stage correction....again. Had an a small accident so it ended up having a full respray the day after I had fully corrected it.


----------



## Shaun306 (Apr 21, 2013)

Noticed car spunk.......can't believe I've been wasting that all these years....if I could get those Andrew back ....


----------



## Shaun306 (Apr 21, 2013)

Bugger.....meant Andrex......bloody iPad thinks I'm gay.......I'm not.....


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Ha! If it comes out pink then I'd be a little worried


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Feeling a little worse for wear after a night on free beer and ahead of a big job tomorrow I thought I'd sort the products out


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

HarveyTT said:


> Feeling a little worse for wear after a night on free beer and ahead of a big job tomorrow I thought I'd sort the products out


Now that's a collection! 
Great stuff


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

great collection, although to be fair for personal use is it not a little excessive?

I am currently organising my new garage and hope to move my collection in soon and I will get a few pics!


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

euge07 said:


> great collection, although to be fair for personal use is it not a little excessive?
> 
> I am currently organising my new garage and hope to move my collection in soon and I will get a few pics!


I'm somewhere in between business and personal use so get through quite a bit but waxes have become a dirty addiction ha!


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Mate you top left shelf looks like giving up have mercy on it!

Nice collection 😀


----------

